# Speakers for HT in medium bedroom



## ahawtho (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I'll try to keep this short: My wife and I both love watching movies, but with three kids under 5, we're short on ability to go out and not long on cash. So we're looking to make a long-term investment so that we can enjoy the big screen experience at home instead of going out (plus, the popcorn's better!).

The TV is used, from my in-laws, and I don't have the specs for it right now, DLP, approx. 50", 1080p. Since it's free and "good enough", I'm not looking to change anything there just yet. I also will have a Logitech Revue box to go along with this, but I do need a blu-ray player suggestion... I haven't begun to look into them, but they all seem pretty similar.

Audio-wise, I play violin and I have a picky ear. I also oversee the sound for my church, but most of my experience is with larger rooms and mono/2 channel setups. For our HT, we're looking to set up in our bedroom which is 13'x15'x9' with a 10' tray ceiling, much smaller than what I'm used to. The TV will be set up across the 13' space.

I think I've decided on the Denon 1911 for the receiver based on reviews and since I'd eventually like to have 7.1 channels and keep my options open - we may move the system to a larger upstairs bonus room in the future. Speaker selection is where I really need help. I'm patient, so I don't mind buying in pieces. For the initial setup, I'd like at least 3.1 with a "satisfactory" quality center.

As far as speakers go, I've considered in-wall/in-ceiling, but I can't seem to find any recent high-quality reviews. I've read several reviews of bookshelfs, and researched opinions here and elswhere, but there seem to be so many and such a wide price-range, it's hard to know where to draw the line. Let's say for speakers, I'm willing to spend $500-600 to start out, but that's a squishy limit.

Can you guys offer some help and opinions about reasonably good speakers for the 3.1 setup, and maybe for a 5.1 setup as well? If there are any experiences out there with in-wall/in-ceiling speakers, I'd love to keep the speakers invisible in the bedroom, but I appreciate any and all suggestions for other speaker types too.

Thanks so much!

Adam


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Why don't you get one of the Polk or Klipsch home theater speaker setups? That should easily be within your limit and a nice starter setup for a bedroom.

Welcome to HTS. :wave:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would look at PSB Speakers from DMC-Electronics where they are heavily discounted while still being an Authorized Dealer. Founder Paul Barton is truly one of the most gifted Speaker Designers out there and actually is I believe a Cello Player as well. The Reviews for his Speakers are almost entirely hugely positive. Check out Ecoustics.com where you can get Links for Professional Reviews.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

I think I'm going to try these for a HTIB upgrade this year for a family member. http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10837


I just got done upgrading the sub. http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...d-projects/44847-budget-htib-upgrade-sub.html 

It's easy to laugh at them because of the low price, but if you read the reviews, some of the owners who have spent a lot more in the past are still happy with them, regardless of price.

Also, you mentioned maybe moving the system at a later date. If these work for you, you could just have two systems, because they are that cheap.

I'm having trouble finding reviews outside of monoprice, but MP allows returns without a restocking free (read full terms and conditions), so I think it would be worth it to try them. Looks like you would just be out S&H.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

ahawtho said:


> I think I've decided on the Denon 1911 for the receiver based on reviews and since I'd eventually like to have 7.1 channels and keep my options open - we may move the system to a larger upstairs bonus room in the future. Speaker selection is where I really need help. I'm patient, so I don't mind buying in pieces. For the initial setup, I'd like at least 3.1 with a "satisfactory" quality center.



Just thought i'd recommend an alternative receiver, a (B-Stock) Marantz SR5005. The biggest advantage is probably the pre-amp outputs, which allow you to either add an outbound amplifier eventually or a powered active speaker. It will be "future-proof".



> As far as speakers go, I've considered in-wall/in-ceiling, but I can't seem to find any recent high-quality reviews. I've read several reviews of bookshelfs, and researched opinions here and elswhere, but there seem to be so many and such a wide price-range, it's hard to know where to draw the line. Let's say for speakers, I'm willing to spend $500-600 to start out, but that's a squishy limit.


I'd stay away from in-ceilings for sure.
EMP Tek makes some on-wall speakers you might consider. 
http://www.emptek.com/onwall.php

Their brick and mortar sister companies, RBH Sound and Destination Audio, also make an assortment of in-wall type offerings.

I would also consider the SVS Art Line:

http://svsound.com/Marketing/SVS_ASL&800HCES11WEB.PDF

Which, if it sounds anything like their M-series, should be excellent.



> Can you guys offer some help and opinions about reasonably good speakers for the 3.1 setup, and maybe for a 5.1 setup as well? If there are any experiences out there with in-wall/in-ceiling speakers, I'd love to keep the speakers invisible in the bedroom, but I appreciate any and all suggestions for other speaker types too.


I recommend going 2.1 over 3.1. You can make a notable jump in SQ and still have a strong center image off axis. In fact I find most center channel speakers really aren't very good until you hit a certain price point often you just get reduced intelligibility and increased unnaturalness all for the sake of a strong centering of the soundoff axis, which IMO is overated with good speakers. I'm FOR a good center channel, but I think they're rare. Most of the time we end up with a good pair of main speakers and the poor, aesthetically matching center. Especially dreadful Midrange-Tweeter-Midrange center channels which only work vertically, which is an unlikely scenario. If auditioning, definitely audition Centers.

For 5.1, I really recommend focusing most of your budget on the fronts. I do think with most systems a 4.1 might sound better than a 5.1, depending on the quality of the center. For the surrounds, don't spend too much if it means your fronts will end up lacking. A popular speaker here at HTS is the Behringer 2031P. Many use them for mains and adore them. I think it will also make a good budget front. I don't really subscribe to "dipole" THX style surrounds like you often see. I think they're good for some applications, but lacking in others.

A bookshelf speaker I think WILL work very well as a center, and as a left/right main, is this one, but there would be some assembly required as it's a sort-of DIY kit:

https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=8767

I also suggest you audition Revel's Concerta series speakers. Don't restrict yourself to just hi fi shop auditions though - sometimes you need to find an owner and audition in their home as well - and some internet direct companies off 30 day in home auditions. Do note though that no matter what, the room will always be part of any audition. Don't ever expect to fully recreate what was heard in the audition. Try to be critical and bring a notebook - jot down what you hear, how loud it is, what sort of electronics are being used (not that they should make a difference unless it's exotic tube gear, but sometimes speakers present strong loads that some amps can't handle). Because of this, in-home auditions are the way to go and a dealer which allows you to do this is one you should be glad to do business with.

Another brand I would suggest auditioning if possible would be Magnepan. Most of their offerings are probably out of your budget, but if you like the way they sound, you should consider ordering their internet direct MMG, which probably won't have the raw output or extension as the pricier stuff but a similar sound signature.

Additionally, my strongest recommendation would be two (or three) of these. It's active, so pre-amp outputs are necessary on your receiver. JBL is an interesting company - they sell some poor equipment to the home market but their professional gear tends to be extremely well engineered. And if you're willing to stretch the budget, It may be worthwhile to upgrade to these.

Being powered studio monitors, they don't have the high end aesthetics of what you might find in the Hi-Fi shop but they're made for relative timbral accuracy and have plenty of output capability as well. The waveguides and crossover should give them a very wide sweet spot, which I think is important. I don't remember how low the mackies go, but I recall the JBLs also have pretty deep extension to a point where a subwoofer isn't a make or break proposition for music (which is unusual with stand / soffit mount type speakers).

Next up comes the matter of a subwoofer. I would suggest a DIY sub, personally. Otherwise there's a few options, but you should be willing to shell out some amount of money.

The cheapest sub I would get would probably be one of these:

http://www.emptek.com/clearance.php

(on a side note, the e55ti towers on that page are worth considering. I own them and they're not bad at all. My opinion is pretty close to this review: http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/speakers/floorstanding/emptek-e55ti )

Alternatively, I recommend this Jamo sub:

http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/features/549694429/jamo-d6sub?s_c=site_search

You may as well also take a look at the Jamo speakers at Vann's. They're being liquidated so it's a pretty big discount for a well known European speaker company.


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

I like these for your application:

http://www.ascendacoustics.com/pages/products/speakers/htm200/htm200.html

reasoning: wall mount these so those little fingers that feed you soggy french fries won't find their way into the domes :nono:

+1 on the Marantz receiver, so awesome sounding and right up your ally and these enclosures play down to 70hz so adding to your surrounds could be done before adding a sub while maintaining the budget/wife factor.:T


Brian in Bakersfield...


----------



## caliberconst. (Dec 10, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I would look at PSB Speakers from DMC-Electronics where they are heavily discounted while still being an Authorized Dealer. Founder Paul Barton is truly one of the most gifted Speaker Designers out there and actually is I believe a Cello Player as well. The Reviews for his Speakers are almost entirely hugely positive. Check out Ecoustics.com where you can get Links for Professional Reviews.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I agree with Jungle Jack PSB's are an amazingly high quality speaker for the money and DMC offers outstanding deals, you will really be able to stretch a dollar going that route. I would also look into these as well.
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak.../4-Bookshelf-Speakers-2-way-black-pair/1.html
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...1/4-Center-Channel-3-way-Speaker-Black/1.html

Also check out Audiogon.com you can get some killer deals on there for lightly used equipment.


----------

